# 3d background sealant?



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi all. I'm in the process of building a styrofoam and concrete 3d background. I've read a lot of people's experience but I'm unclear on the sealing aspect. Does it need to be sealed and what sealant is appropriate?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

sorry I cant help you but I would like to see a picture when you get it put on.thanks.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I've seen people use apoxy to seal the Styrofoam and then silicone to keep it in and down to the tank as a glue.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Use search in our tool bar;"backgrounds".Lots of DIY stuff.Vlekkie and his gymno background is unbelievable.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/gymno-background-41793.html?highlight=backgrounds


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I read that gymno background post. Those guys do some amazing stuff. I still can't figure out which epoxy to use. I'm assuming som sort of marine epoxy would be best. I'll keep digging.


----------

